# Corrado - MAJOR WORK!!!



## cav

Ok i am on with this today... and this is the stay it turned up in...










as you can see a couple of scratches!



















this is the worst i have seen...

updates to come....


----------



## funkysi

Jesus H Christ! What the hell happened to that thing????????? Was it cleaned with a shot blaster?


----------



## hesslevtr

cleaned with a brick me thinks


----------



## Detail My Ride

:doublesho FOOOOOOOOOOK! Was it cleaned with a brillo pad? Brick?? A Key?!


----------



## ClarkeG

OMG, was it cleaned with a brillo pad and some cif?


----------



## Paul-T

Very interested to see what comes of this - I'd have said it just needs a respray.


----------



## dino

Am i the only one having problems with the pictures?


----------



## barber

looks like the laquer has crazed and cracked, good luck!


----------



## dubber31

That is horrendous!!! Maybe too far gone will be good to see the afters:thumb:


----------



## Bryman

wowza, good luck with that, can`t wait to see how well u do


----------



## Finerdetails

best of luck Cav, XW paint too. Hope you've got a rotary!


----------



## Golgafrincham

:doublesho Er speechless. Owner obviously believes in miracles then?


----------



## Wmffra

Golgafrincham said:


> :doublesho Er speechless. Owner obviously believes in miracles then?


:lol:Nice one!


----------



## ASH 54

surley theres no way back for this rado, not with out paint.

good luck


----------



## vicky

That looks nasty!


----------



## cav

yep this is the worse paint i have seen...

i have the car today, as he was going to get it resprayed and i was the last resort!

almost told him to carry on to the body shop when he arrived :lol:

the scratches in the 3 shots, the whole car is like this only the bonnet is in O.K condition.

And i am still only HALF WAY THROUGH!!!! :doublesho

full weekend detail!

as the roof was... 









half way through wet sanding... 









finished result....

















I soon figured out that only W&D 2500grit will work. So going to have to sand the whole car.

i will do a full write when complete tomorrow... not a bad update  very very very happy so far


----------



## myxa

Bloody hell Cav, you have got your work cut out their Mate,:doublesho :doublesho  

Good luck


----------



## stevie040

thats amazing work mate, cant wait to see the finished result


----------



## Avanti

cav said:


> yep snip
> 
> i will do a full write when complete tomorrow... not a bad update  very very very happy so far


And so you should be :thumb: I am pleased with the results and it is YOU doing the work, look forward to the finale :thumb:


----------



## myxa

Boy, just seen your reply Cav, now thats impressive work, even stevie wonder would like that roof reflection:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## dino

bloody hell - i hope your charging a lot for that as a i thought a respray was the only thing possible for that!

TOP WORK!!!!


----------



## funkysi

Very very good work...more pics needed.....before and after shots! More more more! Needs entering too!


----------



## Moddie

wooooow, cant wait to see the whole thing finished


----------



## DeWalt Dave

Stunned. Well done


----------



## cav

thanks guys.. will do a full write up tom.. i am packing in for the night as i started at 8 this morning and am well and truly knackered! 

i am also doing stone chip repairs on it tomorrow as well.. so plenty of pics coming :thumb:

thanks again for the comments guys.


----------



## Moddie

Any idea how it got so bad in the first place?


----------



## GlynRS2

Wow - that is some restoration  
Amazing work :thumb: 
Look forward to seeing the full write up


----------



## Detail My Ride

Fooooooooooook! :doublesho Truly Amazing Mate!


----------



## 182_Blue

awesome, that roof has to be one of the best turnarounds i have seen


----------



## parish

^^ what all that lot said - a-fooking-mazing recovery of the roof. Do you have a PTG or is it on a wing and a prayer?

Nobody else need bother entering the December competition - unless DaveKG has another 1920s Roller up his sleeve 

Brazo, you may as well give him the prize now :thumb:


----------



## Refined Reflections

****e man, you said it was bad, then the pics of the before, during and after.

Really don't know what to say other than K'in hell thats outstanding work, very impressive :thumb:

Can't wait till the final pics, guy had better be paying you at least double, if not I'll come over and give him a brillo pad for the next wash


----------



## ASH 54

OMG! never thought you would pull that one back


----------



## willjordan7

Really outstanding recovery work peformed there,cant wait to see the full write up.


----------



## dodger

excellant work there cav, what a turn around, looking forward to the final write up with pics


----------



## blaze1235

only one word "fook"  

Followed by a litle bit of Queen " It's a kind of Magic" :doublesho


----------



## Finerdetails

I hope he's paying you well for that! great work, well done


----------



## Daffy

Do you have a can of spray paint up your sleave.
That looks very similar to the Cossie we did at the Fast Ford Show in the summer. Only we did not have time for wet sanding. Bring on some more before and afters photos.


----------



## jas11n




----------



## veeduby

Flipping eck thats some awesome work! :buffer: 

Poor rado, I look foward to tomos write up :thumb:


----------



## Timmo

good stuff matey! hopefully the wetsanding isnt removing the clearcoat though?? 
seen a few like it in my time mostly those left on the dodgy trade in pitch!


----------



## Neil_S

Oh my god!!!

It looks like that young lady I saw in tescos with the broom has been at it!


----------



## Neil_S

182_blue said:


> awesome, that roof has to be one of the best turnarounds i have seen


Agreed. Get it in the competition when complete. :thumb: :doublesho

Full writeup needed, I need to understand how a car can get into that state! :doublesho :doublesho


----------



## matt_mph

:O amazing work mate, hat off to you you've worked a miricle


----------



## S-X-I

What a turnaround, i've never seen paintwork that bad before. Good luck with the rest of the detail


----------



## Dave KG

Wow!! Cracking transformation on the roof, amongst the best paint correction I have seen posted on detailing forums! Top work! :thumb:


----------



## barber

I bow to thee !

any idea what depth you are removing from the clear coat? not that it matters if a respray was already on the cards ?


----------



## Golgafrincham

I can honestly say that I NOW believe in miracles.

Astounding, incredible and any other superlatives that you can think of!!

I worship at the Altar of CAV. 

All hail 'CAV' worker of miracles.

(Have I gone too far)


----------



## MrJoshua

Absolutely amazing work.

Massive Respect!


----------



## CleanYourCar

WOW very impressive!


----------



## AndyC

Come on Cav - pics and process!!! Don't be keeping us in suspense


----------



## Craigo

dude, thats awesome, cannot wait to see the final pics of this one! you are going to be knackered when done!


----------



## Ruth M

Wow.. is all i can say, thats amazing work, you must have some patience


----------



## martyn

I am nothing short of stunned!

Come on we need a write up! If you can type that is after all that work!


----------



## cav

ok.. will right one up in an hour... 


the car still isn't completely done as yet 


will write up work so far...


----------



## simone

*Wow*

Speechless and double wow :thumb:

The before and afters are fantastic


----------



## CK888

Outrageous transformation mate!!!!!!!

So far it looks superb........


----------



## Glider

Stunning work, after seeing befores, thought it couldn't be possible to turn that round without a respray, hat off to you well done.:thumb:


----------



## Gaz VW

My face at the minute.....:doublesho 

Unbelieveable. Its like two different cars!


----------



## sworks16

it's been an hour now


----------



## Thomas-182

That is just silly, amazing work - never seen anything so bad turn out like that before! Cant' wait to see the full review


----------



## Multipla Mick

We're waiting..............anyone want a crisp?

Stunning, stunning, work there, can't wait for the next installment.


----------



## blr123

Not long now..........it's me who has been holding things up   

Bryan


----------



## ASH 54

so funny that were all waiting for the write up :lol:


----------



## nicholassheppard

How did he get the paintwork in that state?

Nice recovery though


----------



## bigsyd

i would love to know the before life of that car to get into that state, respect m8i


----------



## cav

well this arrived on my door step at 8 o clock saturday morning..










as you can see a couple of scratches!




























some of the paint was like this... its not even orange peel...










also marring swirls (around the scratches).

There wasn't a square cm of paint that was clear of the scratches. worst i have ever seen.

so we set to it, 2 bucket method (he had washed it the day before as he knew what was ahead so quick wash only) then clayed it. 
he had already clayed it using megs clay, and was still rough to the touch. Which i now think must be rubbish, as i used sonis grey clay. which after just the roof was black. Having used a FULL bar of the grey clay it was looking slightly better.. and in this photo doesn't look to bad (nice from afar... but far from nice)










so tried test patches of products but it soon became apparent then nothing was touching this.. for 2 reasons
1. its sod*ing VAG paint again
2. the scratches were quite deep.

so having just ordered both wet and dry 2500 and 3000 grit papers from clean and shiny (arrived in the nick of time too).

So filled a pot with warm water and soap(lube) then left the W&D to soak. (nice time for a tea break :thumb:

2 hours later... we started... 
only pic i have of the W&D'ing sorry 










now we started very gently.. no pressure at all to test the waters.. 
this really didn't do anything.. so stepped it up a bit.

After about 30mins of rubbing ion cross section (up down then across to give equal cover) there was a noticeable difference. the lighter parts of the scratches were gone.. that made the scratches appear to break up. But still no where near.

At regular intervals we quite soapy water off.. rinsed with new fresh water, dried and then Pc'd megs 83. each time scratches were less and less.

(please note i have no Paint Depth Gauge!!! )

(again only pics of sanding were of the bonnet, from today, but you get the idea)









after one day of sanding we had the roof done. and that is all!!!!!!
(half way through sanding)

















after

















bonnet









so when i was satisfied with the finish.. i used ssr3 then megs 83 then 80. 
i am still not happy with the depth of the colour i am getting... so after a few helpful words with Gary (Refined Reflections) i need to buy a good glaze after polishing to get the colour back.

as you can see... not to a paint depth.. (am i wanting too much???)










Now its still not to perfect.. there are a couple of scratches that i can't get, due to being at the edge.. so looking into a technique to get these as well.

Also all the original scratches were straight (i still do not know how these scratches were created (for those asking) and my friend bought the car like that.. mad??? ) and i started to see circular scratches appearing. confused, i start looking into how this could be..

figured out that the the the wax on the back of the paper was rubbing against the sanding block and making very very small balls that in turn pressed through the paper and making scratches 

luckily i caught this and was able to stop it by using a foam sanding pad.

so the car is about half way, still need to do doors rear arches and pilars and boot.

shopping list includes:
bulk pack of 2500 W&D
sanding block
good glaze

the work continues........

p.s. any questions.. fire away


----------



## Daffy

Looking bl**dy amazing. Speechless


----------



## richie.guy

Top work :thumb: 

How much W&D do you think you'll use to do the whole car?


----------



## Neil_S

^^ Ditto!


----------



## T1000

Outstanding work there mate. Very brave doing it with no PTG!


----------



## GlynRS2

That is certainly a full on extreme detail.
Top work, you desrve a medal :thumb:


----------



## ASH 54

excellent, just pray theres plenty of paint left on the car 

cant wait to see it all finished :buffer:


----------



## cav

richie.guy said:


> Top work :thumb:
> 
> How much W&D do you think you'll use to do the whole car?


well a bulk pack is £25ish.. not far off that...

usually 1 sheet per panel. 2 each for bonnet and roof.


----------



## cav

ASH 54 said:


> excellent, just pray theres plenty of paint left on the car
> 
> cant wait to see it all finished :buffer:


tell me about it... must have taken inexcess of 30 - 40 microns off :doublesho


----------



## dino

Bloody fantastic work - so impressed!!!


----------



## Multipla Mick

Simply superb :thumb:


----------



## Mr OCD

Ouch... nice work Cav... 

Make sure you charge him well 

Bit of info for you guys:

The Corrados were hand built by Karmann and were seperate builds to the VW assembly line... the paint on them is VERY thick and durable and I can bet even taking off 30-40 microns wet sanding there will still be a good safety margin left 

Get a PTG on it and I think you will be surprised


----------



## cav

Engine_Swap said:


> Ouch... nice work Cav...
> 
> Make sure you charge him well
> 
> Bit of info for you guys:
> 
> The Corrados were hand built by Karmann and were seperate builds to the VW assembly line... the paint on them is VERY thick and durable and I can bet even taking off 30-40 microns wet sanding there will still be a good safety margin left
> 
> Get a PTG on it and I think you will be surprised


could of sodding told me that on friday haha


----------



## Mr OCD

cav said:


> could of sodding told me that on friday haha




You mentioned doing a Corrado but you didnt say how bad it was or when you were doing it 

I have owned two in the past over 5yrs so know the cars well


----------



## adb

Good work squire!

What glaze are you going for? #7 would work a treat on that me reckons. Heard some good reports on CG's EZ glaze too.


----------



## Paulm31

very good work. my car is in a similar state (ie the clearcoat is cracking) just on a coupe of panels so im watching this thread with interest. Ive managed to get rid of the really bad stuff with my rotary so for, luckily its honda paint! amazing rectification though


----------



## dodger

top marks for your work that you have done there mate, such a transformation.


----------



## sixpot

Superb turnaround, well done!!


----------



## barber

Well done, just well done!!


----------



## Epoch

More of a restoration project, big balls and a great outcome


----------



## Clark @ PB

That is probably up there with Brazo's Porsche 928 restoration as the best turn-around i've seen on here in my time as a member on this forum, really impressive.


cant believe you did it without a PTG though! :doublesho


----------



## CleanYourCar

> cant believe you did it without a PTG though! :doublesho


...and got away with it!

As mentioned before superb work and much respect for having the balls to try it.


----------



## Clark @ PB

Probably down to it being VAG paint he got away with it, at a guess i'd have thought you'd be removing at least 10 microns of paint with the wet sanding.

I guess a re-spray was on the cards anyways if it couldnt be fixed via "detailing" methods


----------



## GlynRS2

Clark said:


> That is probably up there with Brazo's Porsche 928 restoration as the best turn-around i've seen on here in my time as a member on this forum, really impressive.
> 
> cant believe you did it without a PTG though! :doublesho


The thing that is similar about this restoration and Brazo's 928 is that both owners had thought that they were looking at a full respray. Both these threads show what can be done at the extreme end of paint correction. Even if some paintwork is not fully redeemable the car will only then need a much smaller respray, if at all.


----------



## The Autowerks

absolutely gobsmacked by your work Cav.....the transformation is unbelievable.


----------



## Brazo

Looks like the bonnet of the cosworth we did back in August!


----------



## CK888

Seriously impressive 'afters' mate!


----------



## scottc

That is some excellent work there, my misses car needs some paint so I may have a go at that myself. What the hell needs paint anyhow


----------



## veeduby

Im gob smacked!

Such impressive work! :buffer:


----------



## Ian D

Fantastic turn around, you really are lucky its VAG paint!
Hopefully the other panels wont be as bad and we can see the finished car next week.
Definately worth the attempt at what can save around £1000 for a decent respray.


----------



## Jace

AMAZINGLY AWESOME :doublesho 

You have big balls I'll give you that :thumb:


----------



## Slangwerks

Cav - you are now officially a legend, top work sir!!!!!


----------



## Rinko

I don't think I have the words in my vocabulary to describe that turn around .... I'm awestruck!

Looking forward to seeing the finished article!


----------



## DarrylB

Well....what can I say that hasn't already been said. 

I think I would have gone and sat in a cold shower, gently started rocking back and forth and just continued to say 'so.....many....scratches... why...me...' if that car rolled up on my door. 

I bet the satisfaction of seeing all your hard work paying off will be immense. 

A story to tell the grand children me thinks!


----------



## EliteCarCare

Been following this on E38, truly amazing turnaround, bet the owner is chuffed to bits!


----------



## Miglior

looking great mate.


fabulous work


----------



## Paul

Just seen this as said 100 times AMAZING work. So if a respray would have cost 2k you should charge him 1k!!!


----------



## Phil H

holy crap! those scratches are terrible! 

cant believe the difference you have made! Truly awsome, awsome work there mate! what a difference!!

Yup you want to charge a good amount for that work!


----------



## BigAl_Devon

Just wondering - does the owner live near a beach? Looks like wind blasted sand marks to me :doublesho 

Good work though.

Al


----------



## Gaz VW

Wow, just wow.


----------



## 24v renshaw

Top work Cav. Joined this forum just to see this transformation 

Jay


----------



## ardandy

Small world! :wave:


----------



## cav

thank you very much people. means a lot that you lot think its good work!!!

also, hello Mr. Renshaw - looking forward to seeing you and your 24v in two weeks. 


as people are going on about charging etc, now i did charge, but the main reason i took this challenge is to be a show case of my detailing skills for when i setup as a detailer in the new year. 


As said before, the isn't finished and require more sanding etc and also chip repair all over and also the rear arch needs sanding down and painting, so going to try my hand to 'small refurbs'.


p.s anyone the corrado forum on here? could you post up this thread maybe??? think people will like it on there


----------



## AndyC

Well worth the wait Cav - tremendous transformation :thumb:


----------



## cav

just done a detail on a car today that you will appreciate... 

posting soon.


----------



## markhinton

cav said:


> just done a detail on a car today that you will appreciate...
> 
> posting soon.


Surely this is enough for people to appreciate for a while? :lol:

Bloody fantastic turn-around, does your arm hurt much?


----------



## cav

markhinton said:


> Surely this is enough for people to appreciate for a while? :lol:
> 
> Bloody fantastic turn-around, does your arm hurt much?


nope but i do have a great set of sculpted guns now :lol:


----------



## Pad

pukka. Well done...


----------



## Slangwerks

cav said:


> the main reason i took this challenge is to be a show case of my detailing skills for when i setup as a detailer in the new year.


You're gonna do well if you keep this standard up mate! (and probably be the death of the nearest paint shop!:buffer: :thumb: )


----------



## gotamintvtr

that is amazing


----------



## nogrille

cav said:


> Also all the original scratches were straight (i still do not know how these scratches were created


Did he buy it from someone who lives out in the sticks? I went to look at a VR6 in Devon once and it was like that. It's the brambles in the banks of the country lanes. Quite how the roof ended up like that is anyone's guess though..... Dirty car cover pulled off everyday?


----------



## nogrille

24v renshaw said:


> Top work Cav. Joined this forum just to see this transformation
> 
> Jay


Oh and welcome Jay!


----------



## beetie

holy %^$ not read this thread yet but just LOOK at those scratches:doublesho and on VW paint 

now off to see the outcome

just:doublesho great work cav


----------



## cav

Just recieved some megs 84, which is a 9 on the cutting chart... 

So i think the rado will be a good test bed for it... will be a full write up on how well it works.

Work on the rado commences a week on Saturday :thumb:


----------



## Reevie

Such a shame ----- i do like Corrado's--- lovely shape


----------



## parish

nogrille said:


> Did he buy it from someone who lives out in the sticks? I went to look at a VR6 in Devon once and it was like that. It's the brambles in the banks of the country lanes. Quite how the roof ended up like that is anyone's guess though..... Dirty car cover pulled off everyday?


I know what you mean about brambles scratching the paint, but if you look at this pic:










the scratches seem to follow the lines of the body, i.e. down the rear pillar (that is what the pic shows isn't it? Can't quite work it out  ) whereas brambles would scratch along the car.

It looks to me like someone used a pan scourer to wash it - or maybe something sold as a cheap bug remover sponge?

If it had been the clearcoat cracking then surely cav would have had to remove all the CC to get rid of the marks?


----------



## The Autowerks

parish said:


> the scratches seem to follow the lines of the body, i.e. down the rear pillar (that is what the pic shows isn't it? Can't quite work it out  )


i couldn't quite figure it out either when i saw the pics and now that you brought it up i thought i would satisfy my curiosity.

you're actually right, its the bottom corner of the boot, with the rear wing panel to the left and the motorised spoiler to the bottom right.

as seen here:










so i think the scourer theory is correct


----------



## cav

when the car comes in again i will take more shots of different panels... ones that haven't been sanded yet. 

one thing tho... 95% of the scratches are perfectly straight. something to think about


----------



## Jmax

imo something like this would be more likely to be the guilty party


----------



## veeduby

Jmax said:


> imo something like this would be more likely to be the guilty party


As soon as Cav said 95% of the scratches were straight I thought of a car wash and so did you!
I know they do damage but sureley they cant do that damage!?


----------



## ChrisH

cgraham2k said:


> OMG, was it cleaned with a brillo pad and some cif?


Knew a girl who tried to remove bird poo with a brillo...:wall: removed it though


----------



## Slangwerks

veeduby said:


> As soon as Cav said 95% of the scratches were straight I thought of a car wash and so did you!
> I know they do damage but sureley they cant do that damage!?


Saw a car once, few years back, where an auto car wash was used when it was much too cold - similar kind of results!!
They claimed off the garage owner for a respray, should have called in Cav!:buffer:


----------



## ardandy

Maybe it had a respray and then taken through a wash far too soon. I've seen that before!


----------



## Throbbe

Bugger me with a splintered fencepost! :doublesho 


I can't believe Matt bought a Mk3 Scirocco! :lol: 

Oh, and the paint correction isn't bad either. :thumb:


----------



## s-line

any updates?


----------



## cav

not as yet sorry, its booked in, in the new year to be finished. 

also for interior and engine bay clean up. 


busy busy busy


----------



## ardandy

Pah!

Excuses!


----------



## Scotsbil

Well and truly double gobsmacked, one for letting a car get in that state and two for the remedial work.. Well done.


----------



## justin30513

Damn.......just damn.......
You my friend have some serious skills and techniques!

I've been thinking about getting into wet sanding and you've shown me the light!

Justin


----------



## chris_20

no words to describe how impressive that is...respek


----------



## Offyourmarks

cmon cav - cant wait forever - get it finished and posted up my man. :buffer:


----------



## Rosso2k

matt the cat said:


> cmon cav - cant wait forever - get it finished and posted up my man. :buffer:


just wat i was thinking cracking detail so far


----------



## uberbmw

Fantastic transformation there mate, awesome work!


----------



## Ali

fcukin hell!!


----------



## Jim W

Top job.


----------



## Refined Detail

Awesome. Cant wait to see the overall end result of this.

I'm still a :newbie: so would be petrified of using sandpaper etc!!!


----------



## markb

Any updates on this????


----------



## BMW540i

That is nuts, good job mate


----------



## Fursecul

The worst paint i have ever seen in my whole life !!!!!!

U really are a brave man


----------



## kk1966

barber said:


> looks like the laquer has crazed and cracked, good luck!


Thats what i thought!!


----------



## Finerdetails

original post from Dec last year, think we can assume its drawn to a close.


----------



## s-line

car's now been painted matt black


----------

